# Some of Harry



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

*Some of Harry!*

Here's some really recent pics of Bad-Harry...and then a couple taken a while ago that I quite like...

We have his first proper flyball tournament coming up soon, he will be in the real team for the first time (as opposed to the 'starter team') as he is old enough now (18 months) so he can earn some actual flyball dog points now...to work towards his certificates!

_btw...any guesses as to what breeds Harry could be mixed with are more than welcome...I find it hard to 'see' him like that, he is just Harry and I find it hard to identify what could be in him anymore...ACC what do you think, any ideas?_
































and another jumping one (he likes to jump!)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful!! I can see why you like those so much. I love your new sig pic too! Very cute


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good old Harry. I just love that dog. When i get my scanner and all I will have to scan the photo of my first dawg and you will know why I love him so much they look quite alot alike.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to see that he is doing so well after the poisoning. His pictures always put a smile on my face. He seems like the type of dog that always keeps you laughing.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great pictures of the Handsome Harry,
have fun in fly ball


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures...Harry is quite handsome...Good luck in fly ball.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That is easily one of my favorite dogs....and I haven't even met him in person!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Very handsome dog! I love his coloring


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that face! I think of what he went through a few months ago and smile every time I see him.

Good luck with flyball Harry!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so cute and I love his flying pictures. Good luck with the flyball tournament and hope he wins. He looks like he is a fun dog and a comedian.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's such a stud!!!! Gotta just love him!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww Harry is a total sweety, oh by the way Emma I found a place that sells the doggie ball holders,


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

thought I had better post pics of said ball holders incase we anyone has a dirty mind. I thought they were really cute


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mist said:


> ball holders,


heh heh heh.... :lol:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ahhh I totally forgot that you asked about those, I did ask Christine where she got them, just from a stall at a flyball tournament apparently...where did you find those...might get some!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

he is such a cool looking boy!! what kind of dog is he??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Not sure Leah...a bit of everything I think!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's awesome!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

He's so cute!

Reminds me of a smooth coated border collie. -S


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

mist said:


> thought I had better post pics of said ball holders incase we anyone has a dirty mind. I thought they were really cute
> View attachment 13339
> 
> View attachment 13340


Glad you posted that pic before ACC and Sit Happens got over here and saw this . THEY are dirty minded today. ROFL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry sure is a spirited little guy. You can see his personality in his pictures. He reminds me a little Heinz 57 dog I had as a kid.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Not sure Leah...a bit of everything I think!!


 
WOW!!! i love him!! he is soo awesome looking...i wish he were of certain breed so i could get one!!  where did you get him?

ive seen your pictures of him before, but he just looks GORGEOUS in these pics...i love border collies too, but i just LOVE how he looks!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

post more of him! :crossfing


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That is easily one of my favorite dogs....and I haven't even met him in person!!


i totally agree.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

See Emma!! This is exactly the reason why my friend took notice of Harry!!!  He's just extremely adorable!! We really love the way his coat shines like that! The pic with the football is my favorite


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harry sure is a super boy with loads of character, as for what mix he is, I could only guess there's some border collie, and some sort of speedy dog like a whippet.
Harry will do great with the fly-ball !!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's a link to the site I found, they have a Lab, Happy (Harry) Poodle and Rottie, I bought 2 of each cause I'm going to give them as doggie gifts LOL

https://www.dog-online.co.uk


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Tracey for posting the link, I will have to get some!

Thanks all for your nice comments...he is a smashing boy...he is very funny and very naughty...but just in a mischievous kind of way, nothing you can get mad at!

Leah, he was from my local dog and cat shelter...I volunteer there at the weekends (although havent had as much chance to get there as much as I should recently...) I knew we wanted a new addition and the original plan was to get another GR (we were actually on a waiting list for a very well bred golden pup...it was a loooong waiting list mind...no puppies had even been conceived at that point!) but after working in the rescue I knew it was something we really wanted to do, get a rescue dog...we heard about a litter of pups coming in from a shelter in Ireland and along came Harry!

Just if anyone is interested...here are Harrys sisters from the shelter...cuties!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

awwww so cute!! i think if Harry's that agile, he might have a little bit of jack or parson russell on him..and probably border collie, they looked like JRTs when they were puppies only with longer tail..that got me thinking there might some of that breed thrown in


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He's so cute, I love your new picture.

My guess would be Terrier and Border Collie. A really cute combo.


----------

